# Piedmont / Leesville Muskie guide



## ohiodeerslayer (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey my name is Jeff Lucas. Musky fishing is my passion and I’ve done it for a long time now. I have a 2018 17’ tracker pro 170 that can easily fit 3 people. I have a decent amount of time now, so I am wanting to take people Muskie fishing who normally can’t get out on a boat or want to learn how to do it. I am going to offer $200 per person, for a full day fishing with me, on my boat all gear provided. If we don’t catch a Muskie, the whole trip is on me. 
(tips would still be accepted)
I will try my best and confidently put you on your first Muskie. Piedmont and Leesville lake are two of the best muskie lakes in Ohio. You will have a chance at a 50” fish. My boat is set up for casting and trolling. We will do whatever you would like, or whatever the main bite is at the moment. I can start scheduling trips as soon as tomorrow. Preferably text 740-827-5817 to contact me. If you can only call, I may not answer right away, but I will return your call. I look forward to fishing with you. Thanks! 
Jeff


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Good Luck!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I have the money but not the time. Catching a 50" muskie to me would be my grail fish. Maybe someday.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Are you insured and bonded? Just curious. A treble hook upside the head could be a scary incident for someone with no experience!! Never know if they might seek legal recourse against you. Anyway, good luck with this venture!! Those are 2 great musky lakes to guide on for sure!!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

An LLC is required so you can your taxes on those trips in the state of Ohio , also you will need to carry guide insurance . Regular insurance from an insurance provider is not sufficient . Also if you are going to be guiding on MWCD lakes you need to call them and ask what is required of you through then to do so . They are a privately owned entity that owns those lakes . Good luck !


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> I have the money but not the time. Catching a 50" muskie to me would be my grail fish. Maybe someday.


50s are very hard to come by in Ohio, while some get caught every year, they are defintely needles in haystacks.


----------

